# Pentax Updates Teaser for New Full Frame Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

```
<a href="http://www.pentax.com/en/pentaxff/" target="_blank">Pentax</a> has updated their teaser campaign for their upcoming foray into the full frame DSLR world.</p>
<p>In the new teaser, Pentax lets us know about its crop mode feature:</p>
<p><strong>Crop mode with a choice of three settings

</strong>The new PENTAX 35mm full-frame digital SLR camera features a Crop mode, which allows you to select the image size to be recorded, with a choice of three settings: AUTO, FF and APS-C. The AUTO setting automatically selects the appropriate image size for the lens mounted on the camera. It selects either a 35mm full-frame image size for D FA- and FA-series lenses, or an APS-C image size for DA- and DA L-series lenses. The FF setting captures all images in a 35mm full-frame image size, regardless of the lens mounted on the camera.* The APS-C setting captures all images in an APS-C image size, regardless of the lens**, while displaying a cropping frame in the camera’s viewfinder.</p>
<p><em>* In the FF setting, an image outside the APS-C-format picture frame may not be reproduced in sufficient quality with certain lenses and/or in certain situations.</em>

<em>** When an image is cropped to an APS-C image size, the number of recorded pixels is lower, as the pixels in the cropped areas are eliminated.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

